# Travis Oil Levels...??? Need help.



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how much fork oil you are suppose to put into a each lower of a Manitou Travis Single 180? 

I have it completely apart, and was just about to put it back together, until I got to the 2006 Oil Levels part of Manitou's Fork Tech Service manual, and I can't figure out what the F**K its saying..

I might just be an idiot for not being able to figure it out, but I would greatly apreciate any and all advice from from all the Master minds of this forum to help me out, yet again.


Thank you for your time:


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah really doesnt say much in the Travis manual does it lol. All the other manuals I've seen have it for you. If you go into their all 2006 forks Product manual though it says this:

To check the oil level, remove the compression assembly located in the right leg
(as you are looking at the fork from the rider’s position). Leave the spring stack in
place to keep the fork fully extended. Use a tape measure or “dip stick” to measure
from the top of the fork crown down to where the oil sits (Figure C). See Table 4 for
the correct oil level for your fork model.
NOTE: Use SAE 5WT suspension fork oil from high quality manufacturers such as
Motorex or Maxima.

However that does not make sense to me because why then would the maximum oil height be lower than the minimum?(says minimum is 4.3 inches and Max is 4.5 and according to the other manual you are supposed to measure the distance to the top so those numbers make no sense to me). You might email them if no one on here knows and ask where the hell they are measuring from and how they are measuring on the Travis


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: F*CKING idiots! why didn't they just put a set amount of oil in cc's or ml's? Why the F*CK do they have you sticking a S*cking measureing tape down the shaft#@$()*%&@#_)$&!!!! All I want to know is how much, and I can't figure it out. I'm suppose to go riding tomarrow, and... well... I guess that bike is out of the question for now. What ever... :madmax:

:madmax: I'm really starting to regret getting this fork. I'm going to call them personally and tell them how much this **** sucks! I hope when hayes took over, that they fired the guy who put out all these tech manuals..

* PLEASE PLEASE!!!! SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!*


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

In the Sherman manual I know it said how many cc's lmao...

Sux Bawlz dude


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously??

As much as I do not trust manitou products currently, you CANNOT fault their tech manuals. They are the most descriptive and informative in the industry for both forks and shocks.

BTW it took longer to down load the service manual that it did to find the semi-bath oil amounts.

































































16ml per leg of synthetic 10/40.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

16ml per leg of synthetic 10/40.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks man, That kind of tripped me out for a minute. So 10/40 syn motor oil??? will 5WT fork oil work with the same 16ml per leg?


----------



## locnrock (Nov 14, 2005)

*If you think in terms of Min. & Max. distances...it makes sence. Measure from the top top the oil (high) is a min. 4.3 and a max. 4.5(low) to the oil. *

"However that does not make sense to me because why then would the maximum oil height be lower than the minimum?(says minimum is 4.3 inches and Max is 4.5 and according to the other manual you are supposed to measure the distance to the top so those numbers make no sense to me)."


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Gravity Assist said:


> Thanks man, That kind of tripped me out for a minute. So 10/40 syn motor oil??? will 5WT fork oil work with the same 16ml per leg?


That's for the semi bath... in the lowers.. not in the damping cartridge. don't know what to say otherwise... they are awfully vague in the manual.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

god, what a pain in the ars.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wait are you wanting to know? The semibath or the damping oil? I foyu want to know the semibath then yeah it says...16cc per leg...but the ammount for the damping is the confusing part.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

locnrock said:


> *If you think in terms of Min. & Max. distances...it makes sence. Measure from the top top the oil (high) is a min. 4.3 and a max. 4.5(low) to the oil. *


OK i get what they are saying now...I was think max & min ammount of oil not max and min distance.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

No man, I haven't even messed with the TPC cartridge. All I did was take the lowers off to drain the oil out of each side. :skep:

Shamefully, I don't know what the terminology " semi-bath" means... 

If you are referring to the Semi-bath, being the lowers, than yes, that is what I need: the proper ammount of fork oil to put in each side of the lowers prior to re-assembling the fork in its completion.

*So just to verify, its 16ml of 5wt fork oil in each side of the lowers, right??? *

P.S. Does anyone know of something that works better in the fork? I heard these things seeze up on yuh due to some flaw which hasn't happened to me yet (thank god) For the TPC+ models, but there were people who knew how to correct and prevent this potential problem all together. If your still out there, please lend me your expertise.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Duh, the semi-bath is the lowers... I read the postings over again, and I fixed it. I might actually have to re-do the TPC cartridge. If anyone can throw in some spec's on that, I would be greatful.. 

thanks.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

If you would just read the service guide, this whole thread could have been avoided. It's all clearly spelled out, Manitou even defines terms like semi-bath for you. Definitely download it if you haven't yet. Is that what you say you can't understand in the first post?



Gravity Assist said:


> *So just to verify, its 16ml of 5wt fork oil in each side of the lowers, right??? *


16cc of synthetic 10w30 or 10w40 through the bottom of each leg. Not 5wt fork oil. Fork oil goes in the damper, and it's in the damper that you measure oil height to get the correct volume. Which BTW is the best way to ensure you have the correct amount of oil in the damper. It's a good idea to change the damper oil after the fork is broken in.



> P.S. Does anyone know of something that works better in the fork? I heard these things seeze up on yuh due to some flaw which hasn't happened to me yet (thank god) For the TPC+ models, but there were people who knew how to correct and prevent this potential problem all together. If your still out there, please lend me your expertise.


Huh? :shocked:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

My experience on Manipoo forks led me to believe that all of their forks are filled with used condoms and rubberbands. 
Only oil I know of is the residual lubricant from the crusty used gay porn rubbers that are used as bottom out control?

goodluck man, remember you are not gay unless you smile and push back.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

fonseca said:


> If you would just read the service guide, this whole thread could have been avoided. It's all clearly spelled out, Manitou even defines terms like semi-bath for you. Definitely download it if you haven't yet. Is that what you say you can't understand in the first post?
> 
> 16cc of synthetic 10w30 or 10w40 through the bottom of each leg. Not 5wt fork oil. Fork oil goes in the damper, and it's in the damper that you measure oil height to get the correct volume. Which BTW is the best way to ensure you have the correct amount of oil in the damper. It's a good idea to change the damper oil after the fork is broken in.
> 
> Huh? :shocked:


 Well....Thanks man for the info... your format was a little blunt, but over all it was exactly what I needed, and I apreciate it. I will do the compete service on it prior to use...

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

boogenman said:


> My experience on Manipoo forks led me to believe that all of their forks are filled with used condoms and rubberbands.
> Only oil I know of is the residual lubricant from the crusty used gay porn rubbers that are used as bottom out control?
> 
> goodluck man, remember you are not gay unless you smile and push back.


 Wow, man.. don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.. lmao.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Gravity Assist said:


> Duh, the semi-bath is the lowers... I read the postings over again, and I fixed it. I might actually have to re-do the TPC cartridge. If anyone can throw in some spec's on that, I would be greatful..
> 
> thanks.


thats the 4.3-4.5 inches part....


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

Blunt eh, that's a very tactful way of putting it. 

Seriously, the 2006 service guide is awesome. It covers everything, tells you every tool needed. I've had great results following it. If you can remove the lowers and change the semi-bath, then you won't have any problems with the damper either, if it's TPC/TPC+. One of the easiest to work on, and no need to remove the rebound portion at the bottom if it's working fine. Very quick job.

I'm not aware of any problems with the Travis seizing up. If you run out of semi-bath you can develop some stiction for sure, maybe that's the issue you have read about. I flip my bike over every few rides to ensure that some of the semi-bath makes it to the foam rings under the seals.



Gravity Assist said:


> Well....Thanks man for the info... your format was a little blunt, but over all it was exactly what I needed, and I apreciate it. I will do the compete service on it prior to use...
> 
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Gravity Assist said:


> Duh, the semi-bath is the lowers... I read the postings over again, and I fixed it. I might actually have to re-do the TPC cartridge. If anyone can throw in some spec's on that, I would be greatful..
> 
> thanks.


here you go...

READ THE MANUAL!!!

come on, your first question has been answered six times, yet you still dont understand? you could have gotten the answer yourself if you just read a bit. Everything you complain about not knowing is planely and clearly defined in the manual. Every tool, definition, oil amount, oil type, etc, etc..........help yourself a bit and people will be mouvh more inclined to help you.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

[QUOTE

READ THE MANUAL!!!

come on, your first question has been answered six times, yet you still dont understand? you could have gotten the answer yourself if you just read a bit. Everything you complain about not knowing is planely and clearly defined in the manual. Every tool, definition, oil amount, oil type, etc, etc..........help yourself a bit and people will be mouvh more inclined to help you.[/QUOTE]

* Thanks @$$#0L[- *

I got it, ok? The manual, does say what it needs, but I had to fish through tons of over-descriptive writing to find it. just because it describes a lot, doesn't mean its that great of a manual. That manuals organization is not the greatest ever.

Who ever designed that manual NUKE'D it on the over-description of everything. Fox, Rock Shox, Marzocchi, their manuals say at ease what it took brute force for the 2006 manitou fork manual to put out. So you actually had the patience to read it all...... GOOD FOR YOU!!! Buy the way, thanks your for your help. Some of you guys are a bit unessessarily harsh, but I guess it is welcome as long as the original task is accomplished.

Take care!


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Gravity Assist said:


> I got it, ok? The manual, does say what it needs, but I had to fish through tons of over-descriptive writing to find it. just because it describes a lot, doesn't mean its that great of a manual. That manuals organization is not the greatest ever.
> 
> Who ever designed that manual NUKE'D it on the over-description of everything. Fox, Rock Shox, Marzocchi, their manuals say at ease what it took brute force for the 2006 manitou fork manual to put out. So you actually had the patience to read it all...... GOOD FOR YOU!!! Buy the way, thanks your for your help. Some of you guys are a bit unessessarily harsh, but I guess it is welcome as long as the original task is accomplished.
> 
> Take care!


Manitou Manuals are way better than any other companies....the more description the better.

Also its called a table of contents...use it to quickly find the broad topic that you want to know about then go search those couple of pages that are about the topic you want to know about. Also the semi is pretty fvcking blunt and easy to find...they put it in *BOLD* for godsakes. Look at page 28 #5 and it gives you everything you need to know about the semibath. They even have a glossary that tells you what semibath means...

Not trying to be rude just saying you need to read more carefully...


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

Show me a better manual from any manufacturer. Marz? WHAT manual? They don't even give you basic setup info. Fox has detailed service videos, but I'll take a pdf file any day.

Don't take anything said on a public forum personally. I've been told I'm much less of an @$$ in real life.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Alright, I got it... thanks again everyone for re-interating on my stupidity... Its all taken care of now, I printed the entire manual ( took F*ck'n forever ), re-read the manual as most of you suggested, balanced it againts all of your advice, rebuilt the fork and put it back together, and its great...it works just fine. 

For the most part, I like to get peoples opinions on things. Some people have better ways of doing stuff, helpful peaces of advice due to experience for do's and don'ts, and its over all a better because its a point of view outside the manual as well. There are a lot of very smart people over the forum. Some are more kind and open to help than others, while others, stuck in their errogance, like to put people down for whatever reason it may be.

Some of the sarcasm is deserved, but I've seen people totally blast other people on the forum just because they weren't the most educated in the global population, and had horrible spelling and grammer or something stupid like that. All too often I see it throughout this forum. Regardless of how ignorrant some people are, these people came to the Forums for help. BUT instead, people re-inerate on stupid spelling errors, and judge on how stupid the questions in the posting are. I'm pretty sure if they wanted that instead of help, they'd never visit this site.  Something to think about, because a lot of you ( not all of you) are a bunch of F*cking tools who like to get their little garbage-talk fill in here on line, but thats the extent of it. I seriously doubt the majority of you could hold your own off screne.. 

NOTE: If what I just said above upsets you, then it probably applies to you. This is not an internet trash talk session, this is legit. IF anyone of you have a problem with it, look at my avatar, look at my bike and my gear, memorize it. If anyone of you discontentful fella's recognize me out on the runs, and wish to challenge me on any of this, please feel free to do so... I'll be waiting for yuh. 

Again, Thanks for all of your help everyone for thoughs of you who actually did help. This thread is over... go harshly and sarcastically help someone else on the forum who actually needs it.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

davep said:


> READ THE MANUAL!!!


I don't know if the Travis manual is the same, but all Manitou manuals I have dealt with have absolutely zero information you ever want to use, just a bunch of anti-lawsuit legal mumbo jumbo.

My Sherman Slider manual didn't tell me how much oil, what oil, how high or low to run the crowns etc.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> I don't know if the Travis manual is the same, but all Manitou manuals I have dealt with have absolutely zero information you ever want to use, just a bunch of anti-lawsuit legal mumbo jumbo.
> 
> My Sherman Slider manual didn't tell me how much oil, what oil, how high or low to run the crowns etc.


Seeeing as the Mods are getting mad at all of use bickering here in the DH forum I will try to keep this polite...but when I was devolving my sherman and then putting it back together I found everything I needed to know in the service guide(You might be looking at the product manuals, if you are then check out the service guides they have tons of info) including how much oil, gives you both a cc ammount and a measurement from the top, give you the recommended weight of the oil(In the Travis manual I even noticed it recommend accouple of different brands) and It gave you the minimum distance that the crowns needed to be so they wouldnt hit the arch.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Madman133 said:


> Seeeing as the Mods are getting mad at all of use bickering here in the DH forum I will try to keep this polite...but when I was devolving my sherman and then putting it back together I found everything I needed to know in the service guide(You might be looking at the product manuals, if you are then check out the service guides they have tons of info) including how much oil, gives you both a cc ammount and a measurement from the top, give you the recommended weight of the oil(In the Travis manual I even noticed it recommend accouple of different brands) and It gave you the minimum distance that the crowns needed to be so they wouldnt hit the arch.


Actually you are 100% correct and I was wrong, I was looking at the pooptastic product manuals.

I guess a service manual wasn't tossed in with mine. But I suppose I could download it off the internet.

Only one thing to say: My bad.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Thread dredge, but with some real information to close out the 7 year old questions.

I've just stripped my unridden 2006 Travis 180 dual crown. I have drained 75cc of oil from the lowers on each side.
Yes that is 75cc per side. 150cc total from just the lower legs.

I have also trawled through all the 2006-2008 manuals and there is nothing on how much oil to use in the Travis lowers. The 16cc of the shermans clearly doesn't cut it.

These forks can use more oil because the cartridge damper in the RH leg doesn't fill the leg. There is a big cavity for air to expand/contract and prevent pressure build-up from more oil.
The left leg has plenty of air space with the coil spring and has the vented lower cap to allow oil to vent past the bottomout bumper on full compression. Also preventing pressure build up.

I also have a single crown 150mm Travis which has been ridden (took a while to find a longer crown/steerer for the DC). I run ~30cc of lube oil in each leg of that with no issues. It also has the cartridge damper which leaves plenty of air space in the damper leg.
For lubrication more oil is always better. The problem is making sure the oil doesn't cause pressure build-up and pop seals/bushings up on full compression.
Stick to 16cc for any manitou forks with the damper using the whole leg.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Just for completeness. This PDF says 45cc for Travis lower legs: http://www.manitoumtb.com/assets/Service Manuals/2007 Manitou Fork Service Manual.pdf

Page 19


----------

